# Michigan 2016 (Ann Arbor, MI) August 13-14



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 22, 2016)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Michigan2016
CubingUSA: https://www.cubingusa.com/Michigan2016/index.php

We're doing all of the events

No competitor limit


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, fine. Time to organize a carpool.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 23, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> Ok, fine. Time to organize a carpool.



I'm going to try to do the same.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 7, 2016)

I am taking ideas for joke awards. Fill out this form (one idea per form, you can submit multiple forms): clicky

Preferably something easy to check/find out (most 4th places award is the upper limit of how much work it should take to determine the winner)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Yuxuibbs said:


> No competitor limit



How many people are you expecting? ~100?
Hope I'll be able to make it. My mom might not get time off to take me.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 16, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> How many people are you expecting?



Let's just say the ballroom (where we're doing main events) can hold everyone and we managed to grab the one day there wasn't a giant wedding taking up all the available ballrooms (and most other rooms) on campus


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 26, 2016)

So, my mom got the time off to take me, and because she gets off work at 10, we'll be driving over the day before because she doesn't want to get up at 2 after working all day.
So, if you need my help @Yuxuibbs setting anything up, I could get there early (not before 6 though) and help out. I also want to know what it's like to set up a comp as I hope to host my own competition one day.
I totally understand if you don't want some kid [I'm 15 in 3 weeks] getting in the way as you also have MCC to set up for you.


Spoiler



I was judging you when you messed up an E-perm and got a 25 at Summit City, if you remember that at all.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 4, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> So, if you need my help @Yuxuibbs setting anything up, I could get there early (not before 6 though) and help out. I also want to know what it's like to set up a comp as I hope to host my own competition one day.
> I totally understand if you don't want some kid [I'm 15 in 3 weeks] getting in the way as you also have MCC to set up for you.



We can always use some judges throughout the day when you're not competing.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuxuibbs said:


> We can always use some judges throughout the day when you're not competing.


Cool, I said I wanted to in registration. Hoping for a but more, but I'll take what I can get.
Thanks.


----------

